
VBoxHeadless - Running Virtual Machines With VirtualBox 3.0 On An Ubuntu Server - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-3.0-on-a-headless-ubuntu-9.04-server
======
JshWright
VBoxHeadless by itself isn't all that handy for appliance type applications,
since it doesn't detach itself from the shell it was started in automatically.

IMO, a better way of accomplishing this is VBoxManage startvm <VM Name>
\--type vrdp

VBoxManage will then start the VM and detach the process from the shell. The
one downside to this method is that some errors from VBoxHeadless will end up
getting suppressed, so if the VM fails to start, you may need to start it
directly with VBoxHeadless to see what the issue is.

If you're using the OSE version of VBox (which lacks vrdp support), you can
also use --type headless (since 3.0.0)

~~~
grass123
Here is a bash trick to easily detach any process from the shell it was
started under.

In this example I do it with xterm .

    
    
      $ xterm &
      $ jobs
      [1]+  stopped   xterm &
      $ disown
      $ jobs
      $
    

You can close your current shell and xterm will still be running.

`disown` removes all of the shell's current jobs from the table of active
jobs.

~~~
troels
Awesome. I have never heard about `disown` before.

For the record, `screen` can do the same thing.

